# b-movie



## drsiebenmal (Aug 29, 2010)

Υπάρχει όρος στα ελληνικά; Ή γράφουμε μπι-μούβι; :)


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 29, 2010)

ταινία (χα-χα-)χαμηλού προϋπολογισμού

μπι-μούβι με τα χίλια


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2010)

Καλημέρα στους πρωινούς.

Ο όρος, παρότι γνωστός, αξίζει κάποιες ελληνικές κοπιπάστες:

*Τι είναι «b-movies»*;
Ο όρος αυτός συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται για να περιγράψει *ταινίες χαμηλού προϋπολογισμού και τεχνικών μέσων*, που κύριο προσόν τους είναι το ανεπιτήδευτο χιούμορ και μια αίσθηση «τόσο κακό που είναι καλό». Ο όρος άρχισε να χρησιμοποιείται στην Αμερική τις δεκαετίες του ’50 και ’60 και συνήθως περιέγραφε τις φτηνές ταινίες Ε/Φ και τρόμου που έβγαιναν κατά δεκάδες εκείνη την εποχή.

Ο Ed Wood Jr., σκηνοθέτης ιστορικών b-movies όπως PLAN 9 FROM OUTER SPACE και GLEN OR GLENDA, ήταν αυτός που ουσιαστικά καθιέρωσε το παραπάνω νόημα στον όρο, μιας και οι ταινίες του χαρακτηρίζονταν από ερασιτεχνισμό σε όλα τα επίπεδα, απειροελάχιστα budget, και κατ’ ανάγκη ηθοποιούς, όπως τον μόνιμο πρωταγωνιστή του Tor Johnson που προηγουμένως ήταν επαγγελματίας παλαιστής κατς.

Οι ταινίες του Ed Wood, όπως και πολλές αντίστοιχες εκείνη την περίοδο, παρ' όλη την προφανή ανεπάρκειά τους σε όλα τα επίπεδα, είχαν μια μυστηριώδη γοητεία που έκανε το κοινό και ορισμένους κριτικούς να τις συμπαθήσουν, τόσο που γρήγορα απέκτησαν φανατικό κοινό και cult ακολουθία.

Με το πέρασμα του χρόνου, ο όρος b-movies καθιερώθηκε να καθρεφτίζει μεν ταινίες γυρισμένες με κύριο στοιχείο τα πενιχρά οικονομικά μέσα, αλλά που είχαν εκείνη τη γοητεία που τις έκανε διαχρονικές cult επιτυχίες.
http://www.b-movies.gr/index.php?cat_id=50​
Η απόδοση «*ταινίες Β΄ διαλογής*» δεν αποδίδει πλήρως τον όρο «B movies», ο οποίος αναφέρεται σε εμπορικές ταινίες χαμηλού κόστους με θεματική κυρίως τρόμο, γουέστερν και επιστημονική φαντασία. Πολλές από αυτές, όμως, έγιναν κλασικές ενώ αρκετοί ηθοποιοί (Τζον Γουέιν, Τζακ Νίκολσον) έγιναν γνωστοί από αυτές. Άλλοι, όπως ο Βίνσεντ Πράις, τελείωσαν την καριέρα τους σε αυτές.
http://www.metarithmisi.gr/el/readText.asp?catID=9​
Ο χαρακτηρισμός *δευτεράντζες* δεν έχει συνδυαστεί πολύ με τις ταινίες αυτού του είδους.

Παρότι φίλος των μεταγραφών, δεν έχω συνηθίσει το (διαδεδομένο, πάντως) *μπι μούβι / μπι μούβις*.


----------



## sarant (Aug 29, 2010)

Κι εγώ μπι μούβις θα έβαζα αν είχα να το μεταφράσω σήμερα, αλλά αδράχνω την ευκαιρία για να εκφράσω τον προβληματισμό μου σχετικά με το "επιχείρημα"
_Η απόδοση «ταινίες Β΄ διαλογής» δεν αποδίδει πλήρως τον όρο «B movies», ο οποίος αναφέρεται σε εμπορικές ταινίες χαμηλού κόστους με θεματική κυρίως τρόμο, γουέστερν και επιστημονική φαντασία.
_
που το βλέπω να επαναλαμβάνεται κάθε φορά που προτείνεται ο εξελληνισμός ενός ήδη εδραιωμένου όρου. Θα ακούσεις τότε ότι η απόδοση Χ (ελληνική) δεν αποδίδει πλήρως τον όρο Υ (αγγλικό), ο οποίος κτλ.

Όμως, θαρρώ ότι ο όρος B-movies αυτός καθαυτός (καθαυτόν δεν λέω), δεν σημαίνει "εμπορικές ταινίες χαμηλού κόστους κτλ." _Έφτασε_ να σημαίνει μέσα από χρόνια και χρόνια χρήσης. Και τώρα που είναι φορτωμένος με τόσες εικόνες, φυσικό είναι η κατά λέξη ελληνική απόδοση να μας φαίνεται ότι δεν τον καλύπτει πλήρως. Και αυτό άσχετα από το αν είναι εύστοχη η απόδοση. Νομίζω πως έχει κάποια τρύπα αυτή η λογική.


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2010)

Έχει τρύπες η λογική και συχνά έχουμε να την αντιμετωπίσουμε στην απόδοση νέων όρων που δεν είναι τόσο νέοι στα αγγλικά. Αυτός εδώ ωστόσο είναι παμπάλαιος. Στα αγγλικά φόρτωνε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια και οι γνώστες εδώ πέρα ξέρουν αυτή την αλλαγή της σημασίας, γι' αυτό δεν είναι διατεθειμένοι να του αφαιρέσουν τη σημερινή αίγλη του (και από μια άποψη να προσδώσουν αίγλη στη «Β' διαλογή», θα πρόσθετα). Τις αντιρρήσεις μας έπρεπε να τις πούμε το 1956, λέω, αλλά εγώ φορούσα κοντά πανταλονάκια τότε, άσε εσύ. Πάντως, μια και το θυμήθηκα...

*δευτεροκλασάτες ταινίες*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 29, 2010)

...κάθε δευτεροκλασάτη ιαπωνική ταινία τύπου _Κινγκ Κονγκ εναντίον Γκοτζίλα_...
ή​...κάθε ιαπωνική μπι-μούβι τύπου _Κινγκ Κονγκ εναντίον Γκοτζίλα_...

εδώ, (όπου ορίζεται ο τύπος της ταινίας), νομιζω οτι η δευτεροκλασάτη περπατάει μια χαρά (και η β' διαλογή θα περπατούσε, επίσης...)

(προσοχή στη λεπτομέρεια: Κι*νγκ* Κο*νγκ* αλλά Γκο*τζ*ίλα :))


----------



## sarant (Aug 29, 2010)

Ναι, το δευτεροκλασάτος είναι εξαιρετικό, κοκκινίζω από ντροπή που δεν το είχα σκεφτεί.

Και ένας λόγος που μας αρέσει ίσως είναι ότι ο όρος έχει κάνει στα ελληνικά τη διαδρομή του, έχει φορτωθεί (χωρίς όμως να έχει ταυτιστεί με κάτι) γι' αυτό και ταιριάζει κι εδώ.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 29, 2010)

Εγώ πάντως τις ξέρω και τις ακούω τόσο ως ταινίες δευτέρας διαλογής, όσο και ως B-movies.


----------



## aerosol (Aug 29, 2010)

Δευτεροκλασάτες ή δευτέρας διαλογής είναι καλές επιλογές για να μην χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος το b movies.
Σκέφτομαι, όμως, μήπως θα ταίριαζε και ο όρος "Β' προβολής" (όρος που -όπως θα θυμούνται οι παλιότεροι- αφορούσε κινηματογράφους, συνήθως θερινούς, που έπαιζαν κυρίως b movies). Ακόμα και ο αμερικάνικος όρος προέρχεται από την μικρότερου βεληνεκούς ταινία που παιζόταν μαζί με την πιο εμπορική στις διπλές προβολές ("double features") των δεκαετιών '40 και ΄50. Η πρακτική αυτή επέζησε έως το ΄80 στα drive-in σινεμά. Μέχρι και τα λίγα drive-in της Ελλάδας βασίζονταν σε τέτοια λογική, αν και στο πιο λούμπεν ("Δύο ταινίες: Καράτε - Γαλλικό σεξ", για να θυμίσω το στυλ των προγραμμάτων της εποχής!).


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2010)

Οι θερινοί και οι συνοικιακοί ήταν κάποτε όλοι αποκλειστικά β΄ προβολής, αφού πρόβαλλαν τις ταινίες (πρώτης και δεύτερης διαλογής) αφού αυτές είχαν πρωτοπροβληθεί στις αίθουσες του κέντρου (σε πρώτη προβολή). Τώρα βέβαια άλλαξαν τα πράγματα και το κινηματογραφικό έτος είναι δωδεκάμηνο, οπότε ακόμα και ο «συνοικιακός» της Δροσιάς πρόβαλλε προ ημερών το _Inception_ σε πρώτη προβολή καταμεσής του Αυγούστου.


----------



## aerosol (Aug 29, 2010)

nickel said:


> ...πρόβαλλαν τις ταινίες (πρώτης και δεύτερης διαλογής) αφού αυτές είχαν πρωτοπροβληθεί στις αίθουσες του κέντρου (σε πρώτη προβολή).


Πραγματικά αυτή ήταν η λογική του διαχωρισμού. Στην πράξη, πάντως, το συχνότερο ήταν οι κινηματογράφοι αυτοί να προβάλλουν ταινίες που δεν θα άγγιζαν οι καθωσπρέπει κινηματογράφοι Α' Προβολής: καράτε, κωμωδίες "Τρινιτά", ισπανικά σπαγκέτι-γουέστερν κλπ. Με λίγα λόγια, b-movies και μόνο αραιά και πού κάποια γνωστότερη ταινία της τρέχουσας σαιζόν. Τα θυμάμαι καλά;


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2010)

Να το πούμε αλλιώς: ότι ο κατά καιρούς κατιμάς πήγαινε κατ' ευθείαν στις αίθουσες β΄ προβολής. Γιατί ο Τρινιτά και ο Λεόνε έσπαζαν κάποτε ταμεία, οπότε δεν τους καταφρονούσε κανένα Αττικόν.


----------

